# Looking at new 9.9 motors



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I spent the day looking for a new motor for my 14 ft Tracker Super Guide deep V. As with all trips like this I come away with conflicting information and opinions. I will likely stick with 9.9 tiller to remain legal for the HP restricted waters. I had one dealer suggest that I go with the four blade prop Pro Kicker from Mercury as it would move my boat along better (more thrust)than my current 9.9 2 stroke Merc does. The Pro has the CT gear case aka Bigfoot and different gears so the motor can reach the higher rpm easier. His words... With a better chance it could go on plane. The Mercury dealer said the power tilt is the same as trim and it can be used under power to plane out. The Honda' has a four blade prop also. A Honda dealer said the electric tilt cannot be used for the trim function it is meant to raise the motor out of the water only and cannot withstand the trim under power usage. 
Is power tilt the same as trim on the 9.9 hp tiller motors? Is the four blade prop a better choice for a heavier 14' deep V boat. 
If you have some experience with the tilt / trim on 9.9 under power let me know if you operate without any problem. Also another question for the three vs four blade prop question. I just need to know if there is a difference on the 9.9hp motor if you have used both. It seem to difficult believe a 15% increase in thrust for the prop change on such a small motor. 
Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,d get on mercs site and ask them that question, I,ve had two new mercs since 2009 and both 9.9 were very hard to start cold,dealer could not fix, bought a yamaha T8hp and fires right up, I never tried the tilt to plane out. my .02 cents it wasn,t intended to, but the web site should give us the true answer.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

That Mercury motor is built by Tahatsu motors. Just a Mercury cowling put on it. Mercury warranty is 3 years while Tohatsu is for 5 years. Plus they are cheaper. Tohatsu makes all the smaller Mercury motors. 

Mercury does have a 5 position stop on the power lift but it has to be placed in the position before you start moving. The small motor at around 100 or less really wouldn't need the power tilt unless you have physicial handicap.

You won't get much more speed with the larger prop. You will still be only get it up to around 10 mph depending on how heavy your boat and gear weigh. My boat with me and all the gear weighs around 500+lbs. and I can get the boat to top out at around 12 mph on a calm lake.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm thinking why would you put a power tilt system on a small motor and just use it for lifting out of the water??
To start I'd say I'm not familiar with the new small 9.9 4 stroke motors so I can't add any incite, but.. the 4 blade by design, is supposed to help lift the stern, run closer to the surface, and keep the hull on plane at slower speeds.. (they say). I think if it were me looking I'd pay close attention to the Yammies, lots of people have them and they all seem to love the trouble free durability and performance. Each dealer is going to have a story about the competitor, but a great dealer will tell you a bit about all the brands as well as pro's and con's about each. 
The big-foot is a completely different motor then the brother 9.9's, so your best to find someone with one and pick their brain. I do know the BF swings a larger prop so now I understand that by different gearing to turn it may not always equate to any more speed. Jury's still out on that one.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

From my understanding the bigfoot motors are NOT designed for getting a boat on plane.... the bigfoot is designed to use as a kicker on a larger boat or pontoon boat..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have borrowed a friends 9.9 Mercury Bigfoot for Pymatuning to use on my 14' Lund. He uses it for a kicker on his LE boat.
It did the job but it was sloooow going. I wouldn't want to use it as my regular motor all the time on different lakes. As backfar stated, it wouldn't/couldn't get me on plane but just slowly pushed me through the water. But that's what it is designed for.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Once you decide on the motor check on line to get better prices. That's what I did I bought a 9.9 Suzuki extra long shaft from online outboards . Com . With trim . But it is for a kicker on Lake Erie plus it is efi.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a 9.9 BF on a 14ft Tracker Semi V. Top speed was 8mph GPS .


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, the first hand experience with the Bigfoot / pro kicker motor is what I was looking for. The Similar boats to mine with less speed than I have presently is not where I hope to end up after a purchase. The salesman had me thinking it was the answer to the goal of reaching plane with my rig. It may be a level of performance for a 9.9 motor on my boat that only happens on glass smooth water. Thanks for separating out the facts from the sales pitch. I'm going to research other brands to see if I can find the right fit for my boat. 
I agree the light weight portable motors are easy starting, tilting and carrying when your in good health. My wife and I were out earlier this year and she watched me pulling the rope trying to start my motor that was giving me a hard time and leaning over to tilt the motor up. She thought I needed an electric start so I don't over do it. The tilt will make life a little easier and maybe make trimming the boat out underway possible. Getting old is not all golden but it is better than the alternative. Lol


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have an 06 4stroke 9.9 merc with electric start...it has no power tilt but with the way its balanced it comes up super easy with just pushing down on the tiller handle...thats the way its designed so you don't have to reach around the back... its not hard to pull start, about the same as a lawnmower... the electric start is not a must have thing, but a really nice thing to have


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

backfar said:


> I have an 06 4stroke 9.9 merc with electric start...it has no power tilt but with the way its balanced it comes up super easy with just pushing down on the tiller handle...thats the way its designed so you don't have to reach around the back... its not hard to pull start, about the same as a lawnmower... the electric start is not a must but a really nice thimg to have


Had that same motor as a kicker on my 17.5 ft dual console Lund. Rock solid motor and moved that heavy lund at 7mph with three fishermen(?) and equipment plus 18 eyes when we were lucky.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I didnt think any 4 strokes of the same displacement could hang with a 2 stroke performance, but ive never owned a 4 stroke outboard.
I have a 1980's smokercraft 14 ft boat 130 lb, 1987 Mariner(made by Yamaha) 60 lb, battery 45lb, 2 anchors total 25lb. 5 gallons fuel maybe 30 lb myself 185 lb.
adds up to 475 lbs and top speed is 16-17 mph(gps) planes it easily. put my 300 lb buddy in it slows it down, probably to 12 mph(guessing)


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

look at a suzuki 10 hp . They are making a fuel injected motor now . I do not own one but wish i did on cold mornings


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Consider a motor with a charging system in it. Electric start should do it. That allows you to charge your battery when under way. I run a t8 Yamaha kicker and couldn't be happier. I don't think the high thrust prop will put you on plane. Suzuki is the only one doing fuel injection and I think it is worth the money. Honda builds great motors. I had a mercury and I sold it happily.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Suzuki or Tohatsu I had a 9.9 Yahm and now a 15 Yahm the 9.9 Yahm doesn't come close to the Tohatsu 9.8 Mercs are a P.I.T.A.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

A saleman's is the last advice I would even begin to consider.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm looking at Honda or Yamaha motors for my upgrade motor. I'm located in central Ohio and I have not as of this time found a local dealer that stocks 9.9 motors and some are not willing to order a new motor. I'm spending time today calling dealers with in 75 miles of my area. If you own either brand and have purchased somewhat localy please pass on the dealer information. Thanks


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I bought my 6hp nissan 4-stroke from Portaboat.com back in 2004. Free shipping and no tax.They seem to be going with suzuki now. Now I'm getting up in years,motor's got well over 2000 hrs and holding strong,but now looking at electric start and maybe even full remote cables so I filled out some infor online of what models I was interested in.They sent me a full suzuki brochure with listing price crossed out and sale price written next to it on their 9.9's for february only.$ 2450 for long shaft es and efi. $2495 for ls,es,power tilt,high thrust,and efi. $2700 for ls, high thrust,remote controls,es, and power trim.That last one was $1050 off list price and others almost $1000 off list price! 

https://www.suzukioutboardteam.com/


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishingisfun said:


> I'm looking at Honda or Yamaha motors for my upgrade motor. I'm located in central Ohio and I have not as of this time found a local dealer that stocks 9.9 motors and some are not willing to order a new motor. I'm spending time today calling dealers with in 75 miles of my area. If you own either brand and have purchased somewhat localy please pass on the dealer information. Thanks


I purchased my new Honda 9.9 trolling motor end of last year from Dubbert's in Port Clinton. A little out of your 75 mile area but not to many places carry Honda. Awesome motor, starts with no problem in the cold weather, used the boat all winter this year. It sips fuel at trolling speeds.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

saugmon said:


> I bought my 6hp nissan 4-stroke from Portaboat.com back in 2004. Free shipping and no tax.They seem to be going with suzuki now. Now I'm getting up in years,motor's got well over 2000 hrs and holding strong,but now looking at electric start and maybe even full remote cables so I filled out some infor online of what models I was interested in.They sent me a full suzuki brochure with listing price crossed out and sale price written next to it on their 9.9's for february only.$ 2450 for long shaft es and efi. $2495 for ls,es,power tilt,high thrust,and efi. $2700 for ls, high thrust,remote controls,es, and power trim.That last one was $1050 off list price and others almost $1000 off list price!
> 
> https://www.suzukioutboardteam.com/


Bought my Zuki from them on black Friday last year. Free shipping and no one else can touch their price. One of the best kicker motors I have ever used. Yamaha or Honda would be 2nd.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> I,d get on mercs site and ask them that question, I,ve had two new mercs since 2009 and both 9.9 were very hard to start cold,dealer could not fix, bought a yamaha T8hp and fires right up, I never tried the tilt to plane out. my .02 cents it wasn,t intended to, but the web site should give us the true answer.


Very true on the cold start issue.


----------

